# Twitter use in Business



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

First let me say that I have read the earlier topics regarding using Twitter in general. Now then, with that out of the way, I am curious if there are any business folks here (Large or Small) that see this a tool for business. One example being a way to stay connected to your vendors / suppliers. I have a friend that owns a supply business that has asked my opinion on this matter.

Please all of you entrepreneurial types out there let me hear your thoughts on this subject.

Thanks in Advance,


----------



## TheDane (May 15, 2008)

I think it depends on the business and the products. I know some retail and food service operations where it does a good job for them … they use it to 'update' customers on specials, sale items, etc.

In the business I am in (niche computer software), we don't see much to be gained. Our clients are enterprise level operations that come to us because of the very specialized nature of our product. If we were selling shrink-wrapped software to the consumer market, we would be on Twitter in a New York minute.


----------



## croessler (Jun 22, 2007)

Dane,

I believe they are thinking along the lines of your first statement. I'm hoping to find someone that actually uses it in that manner. But, I still welcome any comments on the subject.


----------



## Wood_smith (Feb 12, 2010)

I'm on Twitter, it gets me some traffic to my site… I think. I may be a little skeptical, but I think a lot of the people who say small business can't survive with social networking sites like Twitter, MySpace and Facebook are those businesses that want you to buy their get-rich-quick schemes for using social media successfully.
I'm still not sure how to make it work, other than following 10,000 'Tweeters' and hope some of them follow you.
Maybe my products are no good, but most of the things I see on Facebook are people posting YouTube videos, playing silly games like Farmville and trying to beat the number of friends that their friends have.

Am I wrong? Please correct me, 'cause I could use the tips!


----------

